# Fly Fishing near Bellville, Butler....



## duke303 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm from WV and will be headin up to the Bellville area next weekend. I have heard of Clear Fork up that way. Anyone wanna give a guy a little info about the area. Not looking for secrets of honey-holes. Just information on fishing there and if it would be worth my while or not. 

PM me if you want.

Thanks,

Mitch


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

You might find some Trico's early, and some "Big Whites" (Leukons) late, but spotty at best. If not familiar with the river this will be a toughcall. A better bet is fish the park (Mohican) between the two campgrounds. There's ~2 miles of remote stream that does hold some nice fish.
Fish late with "big fuzzies" on top. During the day play dodge em' with the alumaflotilla and try big nymphs and Wooly Bugger types deep (!).
Cheers,
R


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Try #12 black ants, # 18-24 DHE. Small streamers imitating baitfish do really well. Dont forget the smallies also. Crayfish patterns do well also.


----------



## duke303 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll let you know how I do. I'm not heading up that way til next weekend and I'll be staying right near the stream so I thought I'd give it a shot.


----------

